# YouTube Channel classical stars



## melodiousmonkey (Oct 21, 2017)

Who are your favorite classical musicians taking advantage of social media? What do you think about the whole movement from live to streaming?

Personally am a fan of this new group because it's more loyal to classical music than some artists, called Project Mainstream


----------

